# Nitro's Bucket List...



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow....what great pictures. It looks beautiful there. Looks like Nitro and Nash had a wonderful time......they are so gorgeous!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

"The Bucket List" I love it  Nitro sure looks good for 80 and it looks like both your pups had a great time. I want to take Chester and Murphy to the beach!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

looks like everyone had a great time

how nice of you to make a special trip so your babies could experience the beach = )

they are beautiful


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Beautiful pictures and dogs! Loved your pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

And some more pics :::


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Just precious. Sooo much fun. And WHAT is it about that rolling in the sand muck afterwards? Bridget did it ALL the time.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Fantastic photos! Cute to see a little apprehension at first with those waves and then to see them relish in the pleasure of their new world.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

AHHHHHHHH......having such stress putting up pics.......:no: The connection keeps resetting......UGH.........


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are fabulous photos of a wonderful experience!

We took Toby to Galveston right after Labor Day so he could have a beach experience. He was apprehensive at first and then went flying in the water jumping the waves. He had a fabulous time, though his waves were just tiny little ones, nothing like the ones you photographed!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

oh my lord...AMAZING pictures!! they look like they had fun!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are absolutely stunning and beautiful. You can really see the joy on his face.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG........I LOVE that pawprints picture!!!


----------



## GeorgiaOnMyMind (May 4, 2010)

*AMAZING *pictures! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow....what great pictures!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks like they had a wonderful day! They are beach dogs now!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow, you are so amazing to do that for your dogs! It's obvious how much they appreciated it and I'm sure that warmed your heart!! I loved all the pics - especially the one where he's trying to sniff the water. He looks like he's ready to bolt back to mom "just in case"!

Absolutely fantastic pics!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I love the picture of their backs...looking out into the water (you have to wonder what were they thinking?) and the paw prints great shot.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone, Im sooo glad I decided to take them, on Thursday I was like, ahhh, maybe we wont go, he wont know what he's missing...but sooo glad we went even though we were in the car 5 hrs. :uhoh: (2 1/2 hr. each way).....I know it was worth it, the expression on their faces was priceless....:: Nitey was hysterical @ first, not sure what that foamy stuff was, but he sure found out in a hurry, especially found out that he :--heart:sand.....maybe we will go again next year.....


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

janine said:


> I love the picture of their backs...looking out into the water (you have to wonder what were they thinking?) QUOTE.....
> My husband said it reminded him of a Cialis commercial :::


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Nash666 said:


> janine said:
> 
> 
> > I love the picture of their backs...looking out into the water (you have to wonder what were they thinking?) QUOTE.....
> ...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pictures. Glad Nitro got to check another item off his bucket list.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How wonderful!! What a gift you gave them and what a gift for yourself. The photos are gorgeous. What beautiful memories you have!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those first few water pics they look so tentative  I'm sure it didn't take them long to figure out what fun the water was. Wonderful photos


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Love those Beach Boyz!! :smooch: The pictures are beautiful and you must have been smiling the whole day just seeing the joy on their faces.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

We took Finn there over the summer. He was a little unsure of the waves, but had a good time. Your pictures are beautiful!!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Nitro.. you look like you are having so much fun... I love the pictures of you.

May I say... I hope I look as good as you when I am nearing 80....lol

Thank you for posting those beautiful pictures of your pups.... what a great day you all had.

Hugs


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome pics! LOVED the pics of your boys rolling in the sand. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## boo.and.hanna (May 23, 2010)

such a great set of pictures, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

wow what fabulous pictures!!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

What amazing photos! I loved each one!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So many BEAUTIFUL pictures.....!!!
What lucky dogs to be loved so much!


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Nash666 said:


> Thanks everyone, Im sooo glad I decided to take them, on Thursday I was like, ahhh, maybe we wont go, he wont know what he's missing...but sooo glad we went even though we were in the car 5 hrs. :uhoh: (2 1/2 hr. each way).....I know it was worth it, the expression on their faces was priceless....:: Nitey was hysterical @ first, not sure what that foamy stuff was, but he sure found out in a hurry, especially found out that he :--heart:sand.....maybe we will go again next *Week*.....


Fixed it for you..


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Those pictures are priceless!

What camera do you use?


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I saw this thread was still here and had to look again. I'm glad I did as I saw many more great pics of your pups. I hope some day I can take Gunner. He loves the little beaches we visit but nothing like your beach!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

KatieandAngie said:


> Fixed it for you..


HAHAHAHAHA......THANKS!!!!!!!! They did jump in the car awfully quick this weekend.....!!!!!!!::


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Retrieverlover said:


> Those pictures are priceless!
> 
> What camera do you use?


It's a Canon a200, SLR.....easy to use, zoom lens (of course, just love using zoom lenses) :::Thinkin about getting another zoom!!!!

Sorry Brain cramp, its a Sony a 200.....NOT A CANON....


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Nash666 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA......THANKS!!!!!!!! They did jump in the car awfully quick this weekend.....!!!!!!!::


 
LOL. Isn't it amazing how you can try to teach them some things and it takes forever but when they *want *to they'll figure something out after one single experience.

Those are some seriously beautiful photos by the way. I agree with what someone said about the footprints one and the one with both of their backs to you.


----------

